# candle question



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

When I poured candles in a mold, some of them cracked a little on the top. Why is this?

To fix it, is it better to let the candle completely cool and pul laway from the sides and then pour hit wax over it so it totally will cover it?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I find it does this when it cools to quickly or when not enough liquid wax has been added to top up the candle and finally, air bubbles...big one


----------

